# [SOLVED] Adware - adcasch.com detected in android



## sramm (Dec 22, 2010)

Hye

Hope someone can help.
How do i get rid of the adcasch.com malware currently effecting my android phone?

please help.
thank you.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Adware - adcasch.com detected in android*

https://antivirus.comodo.com/antivi...=ors&key1sk2=Google&key1sk3=comodo+antivirusn 

A antivirus like this should do the trick.


----------



## sramm (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Adware - adcasch.com detected in android*

Hye

have installed comodo and executed. No virus or malware found.
I still get the 'adcasch.com' website shown every time. How do i remove it? please help?
tq


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Adware - adcasch.com detected in android*

Please try to clear all browser history and temporary folders on your mobile browser.


----------



## sramm (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Adware - adcasch.com detected in android*

Hye.

as per suggested, i was using chrome to browse. I went to chrome setting and cleared the cache. That worked.
Thank for the advice--- great.

i also have installed comodo and malwarebytes anti-malware tools.

Thanks a lot.
well appreciated.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Adware - adcasch.com detected in android*

Glad to hear!


----------

